
BBC to Layoff 450 News Staff in a Bid to Save $100M - hhs
https://deadline.com/2020/01/bbc-news-staff-layoffs-1202845063/
======
ChickenTicklerz
A possible result of the publication of salaries, and increased salaries to
balance gender salary imbalance?

~~~
richliss
John Sweeney's drinks bill?

